

Startup idea: A Social Education Hub. Please help me with your feedback. - arjuntuli

Hi guys, I would please request you to help me with your kind feedback:<p>My team and I are developing a social education platform for college students where they get access to subject specific quality educational content and industry specific skills at a very affordable price. We are introducing social features like - &quot;Group Study&quot;, &quot;Summary&quot;, &quot;Be My Teacher&quot; along with a new revenue model - which is cost effective for students and high on revenue for publishers&#x2F;content-creators<p>I would be immensely grateful to you if I could please get your feedback.
======
webhat
That sound similar to what we've doing at Oplerno. Feel free to contact me
through email: crompton at oplerno.com

~~~
arjuntuli
Thanks for reverting. I see an opportunity there; will get in touch with you.

~~~
webhat
Look forward to it!

